# Stand Modification



## Metz1374 (May 29, 2013)

Question for some of the more experiences tank people. I currently have a 55 gallon tank stank cabinet from petco. I'm considering going to a 90 gallon tank. Curious if you think there will be an issue if I were to take the top off of the current stand. It measures 52 inches by 15.5 inches wide. If I were to make a wider top with a piece of 3/4 inch plywood at measurements of 52 by 22inches. Ther would be sme overhand which is wher I get a little concerned. Just need some advice before I put the effort and money into it just to have an unsafe aquarium


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Stands are one thing I really dont mess around with or under build.... If you are creating a 7" overhang, you are making the stand prone to tipping over so it will need to be securely attached to the wall and studs. In the event a child tried to climb the stand or something stupid, it wouldnt take much to pull it over ontop of you.

I would prob use more than 3/4 ply (absolutely no particle board) or even double up 5/8 , or add some decorative braces (called a corbel) in the front. What you are talking about is possible, but for peace of mind I would almost build another stand or take the time to rebrace all the corners etc.

My 155 bowfront was in a wall, and we did something similar to what you are talking about... only it took a dedicated 2x6 wall, and some 1 3/4" floor joist to keep me comfortable with a tank "floating in space"



This pic is from the removal


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^








great advice from a man who makes some of the most awe-inspiring tanks ive seen


----------



## Metz1374 (May 29, 2013)

When I say 7 inches. I mean 3.5 in front n 3.5 in back not all front overhang. Do you still feel this is risky?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Metz1374 said:


> When I say 7 inches. I mean 3.5 in front n 3.5 in back not all front overhang. Do you still feel this is risky?


It can be done either way, but there are some engineering challenges to it.

I will rack my brain a little and see if I can come up with something I am comfortable with sharing.


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

From what ive gathered the outer peramiters were the seams are,are the most important I wouldnt leave them overhang at all!Aiger knows what he is talking about I have the same setup and built my own stand fairly cheap.There are great diy threads here mine was built out of 2"8"s


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

very impressive!...







...good info about DIY stand building!...


----------



## rusty13 (Feb 22, 2013)

Metz1374 said:


> When I say 7 inches. I mean 3.5 in front n 3.5 in back not all front overhang. Do you still feel this is risky?


Yes any becuz of seams!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^ agreed. where the glass is mated together is where you need to have support


----------

